# Help me with my homework! Suggest a book



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Perdido Street Station by China Mieville - strange, disturbing steampunk.
Philip Pullman's Dark Materials trilogy?


----------



## Highschool Pariah (Dec 11, 2009)

Geodude said:


> Philip Pullman's Dark Materials trilogy?


Ahhh, those were good. Great ending, left me wanting more knowing that there wasn't going to be.


----------



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

Day of the Triffids?


----------

